
Awesome Knowledge Management - brettkromkamp
https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-management
======
ebiester
I was looking at this from another perspective and got a little bit down the
rabbit hole a few months ago. [https://www.ebiester.com/annotated-
links/documentation/2020/...](https://www.ebiester.com/annotated-
links/documentation/2020/05/04/annotated-documentation-links.html)

I think we need to look outward to other disciplines here. We do a poor job of
organization and that causes many of the problems we see.

------
Jeff_Brown
I see lots of personal knowledge graph software, but no personal knowledge
hypergraph software. Mine seems worth mentioning:

[https://github.com/JeffreyBenjaminBrown/hode](https://github.com/JeffreyBenjaminBrown/hode)

~~~
brettkromkamp
Submit a PR for your project ;)

~~~
Jeff_Brown
Done!

